# Oval Racing at HobbyStopWest



## all4fun (Jan 14, 2009)

Hey racers.....there will be an Oval race in toledo this Saturday, May 12th. Doors open at 9am and racing will start around noon, preceeded by a drivers meeting. Must have 3 cars to make a class. Some of the regular most popular classes will be: 

BRP 3100 Oval (Norcar series rules apply)
1/10th sprint outlaw
1/10th Traxas latemodel
1/10th pancar truck (blinky mode)

Any questions please call Pat at the store/track. 419-471-1108 :thumbsup:


----------



## Micro_Racer (Mar 27, 2002)

Hmmm that is an off day for NORCAR.


----------



## Chaz955i (May 19, 2009)

Dave is energized by his dominant performance at Norcar last weekend.


----------



## Micro_Racer (Mar 27, 2002)

Dave - how many will be running the 3100Kv BRP class?


----------



## old_dude (Dec 12, 2008)

Thinking about it.


----------



## all4fun (Jan 14, 2009)

Micro_Racer said:


> Dave - how many will be running the 3100Kv BRP class?


Micro, we only have 3 or 4 plus myself in Toledo so if you guys come out that could at least double.......


----------



## all4fun (Jan 14, 2009)

old_dude said:


> Thinking about it.


Ron....think real hard cuz you would have a blast. Maybe you guys could all come out together and stratagize how everyone can beat me. LOL


----------



## old_dude (Dec 12, 2008)

I'm in and I believe Michael is also. Wayne will decide tonight.
Might be there after 11 though.


----------



## Micro_Racer (Mar 27, 2002)

Dave - save a spot for Ron and I. We should be at the track before the drivers meeting. If not please add both of us to the BRP 3100kv class.


----------



## all4fun (Jan 14, 2009)

Micro_Racer said:


> Dave - save a spot for Ron and I. We should be at the track before the drivers meeting. If not please add both of us to the BRP 3100kv class.


Will do....your spots are saved. So is Wayne's when he show's up, hopefully. :thumbsup:


----------



## Micro_Racer (Mar 27, 2002)

Doesn't look like Wayne will make this race....see you guys soon!


----------



## 2056dennis (Dec 10, 2006)

*Hobby Stop West Oval Race*

i would like to say thankyou for a good trophy race and food ( Pat / Cathy and hobby stop crew ) and congrats to all winners and hope to see everyone next season


----------



## all4fun (Jan 14, 2009)

2056dennis said:


> i would like to say thankyou for a good trophy race and food ( Pat / Cathy and hobby stop crew ) and congrats to all winners and hope to see everyone next season


Ditto for me too!


----------



## Micro_Racer (Mar 27, 2002)

Big Thanks to Pat, Dave, Dave, and Matt for a great race day! Good food, ridiculously close racing, and a cool oval track!

See you guys soon!!!


----------



## TangTester (Oct 7, 2001)

Hey. Are you guys racing this Friday?


----------



## all4fun (Jan 14, 2009)

TangTester said:


> Hey. Are you guys racing this Friday?


Hi Pat. Not much racing going on at HSW track this summer. Everyone's doing outdoor stuff, I guess. But......myself, Dave W., Matt H. and Tim Wasser from Muskegan Mich. will all be driving together to the Gate this Saturday, the 4th. I haven't had a radio in my hands since the 1st BRP summer race at the Gate. I have a real bad case of racing withdrawalls. :freak: We're all looking forward to having fun at the Gate again!! :thumbsup: See everyone Saturday.


----------



## TangTester (Oct 7, 2001)

Are you guys racing this Saturday? If so what classes? What start time?


----------



## rcwebs (Sep 22, 2007)

Next summer races at HSwest are August 11th and the 25th! Classes Slash Latemodel - 1/10 Slider - Sportsman Truck - VTA 21.5 & 25.5 - 13.5 Sedan and any 3 to make a class. Doors open at 10 racing at noon.


----------



## team martis (Mar 24, 2010)

Not sure if well be there for the VTA's yet ...Jays still Building his..
Its Coming along good !!!


----------

